# Flat ironing braids....?



## miss_nyc (Nov 7, 2005)

hey everyone! this is my first post on MUT...n i just needed to ask this question. i've read that if u braid sections of ur hair, and run a flat iron over the braids, it'll make good waves. has anyone ever tried this? how did it work for u? thanx a lot!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 7, 2005)

What this pretty much does is 'set' the hair in the shape of the braid. Heat makes the hair more pliable, and thats why when you use a curling iron, or flat iron... it's hot. It makes the hair conform to a specific shape. Going over a braid will help mold the hair in that wave pattern, and a blast of cool air over it will keep it in place. :icon_chee

And WELCOME TO MAKEUPTALK!!! I'm Janelle from NY.


----------



## miss_nyc (Nov 7, 2005)

thanx a lot, janelle. btw, im also from NY :icon_bigg


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats a cool idea, I'm def gonna try that. Welcome to MUT! I'm Allie from Toronto, Canada.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 7, 2005)

cool! where in Ny are you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## miss_nyc (Nov 7, 2005)

thanx everyone! janelle, i was born and raised in queens, but i live in pakistan now


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 13, 2005)

oooh... that's a big move huh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Miss ya here in NY though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 15, 2005)

*Interesting. Thanks for explaining!*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 17, 2005)

you're welcome.... Just think of it like chocolate (mmmm!) lol ... when its hot, you can mold it into any shape you'd like... When it cools- it'll conform to it. :icon_cool


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Nov 21, 2005)

I am going to try this today! I love the way my hair looks after braids, but it is a bit frizzy, hoping this will tame them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 27, 2005)

It should... the heat will seal the cuticle of the hair shaft and help it lay a little smoother and flatter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

